# Stealing Time to Goof Off



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

What can I say. It was fun, and I was tired of searching for glasses [of all sorts]. I probably should have done something on one of the hundreds of projects waiting for my attention, but sometimes you just have to play.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Kelly that's probably the coolest holder for glasses that I've ever seen . Almost alien looking lol


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

great idea.. better execution...


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

Love the re-use . . . what box?


----------



## FreeTime (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for the idea. I've been through 2 versions of trying to keep glasses on the pegboard


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Very good idea Kelly! There is no more excuse for not using eye protection!
Sid.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Kelly, Great Idea! Great Execution! And very Cool Appearance! Maybe you and Oliver [Gaffboat] could team-up and he would have that thing where it would follow you around the house!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Kelly ~ Really like your whimsical design. At the risk of highjacking your post, what protective eye glasses do you recommend for someone who wears prescription eye glasses and needs safety goggles to wear over their eye glasses?

Bob


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Pencil holder is also a great idea as I never can find them either.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Not Just...*



old coasty said:


> Pencil holder is also a great idea as I never can find them either.


Pretty much _everything_ in the shop...
Most excellent, Kelly!

(I think my Dentist has one of those.):nerd:


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Web Sheppard, I have a face shield I keep in the grinding-buffing area. Of course, this doesn't interfere with any pair of glasses. Too, though I would have to guess at which end of a knife to use for turning, it seems most turners like them because of the need for face protection, in addition to eye protection. Needless to say, using my glass rack to store a face shield would require some modification.

Generally, I use polycarbonate glasses. I probably have about twenty pair stashed in various locations, including the work van (those are amber, because I like them more). I have some poly prescription glasses too. One set is about fifteen years old and I need to polish the lenses.

For fine work, I hit the dollar store for some "I don't feel bad if they get eaten by the dust collector" glasses. They are more about seeing than protection.

I have A LOT of polishing equipment for everything from plastic (including Varithane) to granite and such. This allows me to touch up face masks and such relatively easily. Prescription glasses are fussier, because too much pre-sanding can change the prescription. As such, I try to never set my glasses down face down on anything [though I do seem to have some kind of strange policy of dropping every new set of glasses on a concrete floor shortly after acquiring them].

McGuires plastic polish and a mirofiber polish cloth keeps most lenses in good shape. Once in a while, I do have to go after a surface with 600/800, then work upwards.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

If nothing else, things like this keep my wife wondering about me.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Kelly ~ Thanks for your response. I finally found a pair of polycarbonate "over the prescription glasses" by 3M at Lowe's. Not the best template hinges - all plastic - but for $9 it isn't too bad. My next purchase will be a face shield to be used with the grinders. Thanks, again.

Bob


----------



## michalofsky (Aug 8, 2012)

quick tip
attached an electric outlet box with
bx or liquidtite cable
its great


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

michalofsky said:


> quick tip
> attached an electric outlet box with
> bx or liquidtite cable
> its great



Attached?

I dunt see no attached... NADA ... Nothing... ??? :surprise:


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Kelly it looks like your set-up would work nicely for an adjustable light. I'll have to keep that design in mind.


----------

